# Another hello from California



## Nick Nefarious (May 5, 2010)

Hey there, my name is Dire. I heard about this site from Kristen Lawrence, and from what I've seen so far, I am really going to like it here.:jol:


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Fellow Californian.


----------



## Nick Nefarious (May 5, 2010)

Why thank you Evil Queen. A Disney fan I see. I was actually born and raised in Anaheim. I lived within 5 minutes walking distance to the park.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Dire!


----------



## Nick Nefarious (May 5, 2010)

Thank you all. It's great to meet you.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome to HauntForum


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard Dire


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to the forum enjoy your stay


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome welcome!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello Dire and Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome from the other side!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum, Dire!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Dire.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes I believe you will like it here!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## Nick Nefarious (May 5, 2010)

Thank you everyone for such a warm welcome. I hope I can contribute to this forum as much as I will be learning from all of you. Thanks again.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome Dire, I'm sure you will like it here.


----------



## Nick Nefarious (May 5, 2010)

I am starting to love it. It's a Halloween/horror fan's Valhalla.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Greetings Dire, and welcome to the fun house!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------

